# Radon ZR Race 7.0 Umrüstung auf 1x12-Schaltgruppe



## mklengel (26. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mein altes, aber nicht viel bewegtes ZR Race, gerne auf eine SRAM GX Eagle 1x12-Schaltgruppe umrüsten.
Dazu habe ich folgendes im Auge:

SRAM GX Eagle 1x12-fach Trigger Upgrade Kit 10-50“ (250 EUR)
Der Kit besteht aus

GX Eagle 12-fach Schaltwerk
GX Eagle 12-fach Trigger
GX Eagle 12-fach Kassette 10-50
GX Eagle 12-fach Kette
Das wichtigste ist sicher die Planung und mein Know-how hat eine Menge Lücken.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei meinen Fragen helfen.

Kann ich die Kurbel weiterverwenden und einfach das neue Kettenblatt gegen die alten (3) Kettenblätter tauschen?
Ich muss den Freilaufkörper tauschen, nötig ist ein XD-Freilauf. Ist dieses Teil Laufradspezifisch und was nehme ich hier am besten?
Passt das neue Schaltwerk und die neue Kassette ohne weitere Umbaumaßnahmen?

Die derzeitigen Schaltgriffe sind an den Bremshebeln angeschraubt (siehe Bilder).
Kann ich den neuen Schalthebel ebenfalls an den Bremshebeln anschrauben?

Was habe ich alles vergessen?

Hier ein paar Bilder der relevanten Teile und die Ausstattung.





















Und hier die aktuelle Ausstattung:


RAHMENAlu 7005 Triple Butted, Hydroform TubingGABELRock Shox Reba SL PoplocFEDERWEG100 mmSTEUERSATZFSA Orbit Z semi-integriertVORBAUSyntace F99LENKERSyntace Duraflite 2014GRIFFEMTB Ergo SchraubgriffeSATTELSTÜTZERFR ProlightSATTELSelle Italia XR LightBREMSENAvid Juicy 7, 185mm/160mmSCHALTHEBELSRAM X-9 Trigger mit MatchmakerSCHALTWERKSRAM X-9UMWERFERShimano XT FD-M770KURBELShimano XT FC-M770INNENLAGERShimano XT Hollowtech IIKASSETTEShimano HG50 11-32KETTEShimano HG53LAUFRÄDERFulcrum Red Metal 5REIFENSchwalbe Nobby Nic Triple Compound faltbar 2,25"PEDALEShimano PD-M324GEWICHTab 10,8 kgFARBETeam ColourGROESSE18”


----------



## aixro (27. Mai 2020)

Kannst auch eine Sunrace-Kassette nehmen, dann behältst Du den Freilauf und musst nicht wecheln. Schalthebel sollte passen, Die Kurbel musst Du tauschen. Wahrscheinlich brauchts Du ein anderen Schaltauge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (27. Mai 2020)

aixro schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich brauchts Du ein anderen Schaltauge.


zu 100% nicht.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Mai 2020)

mklengel schrieb:


> Kann ich die Kurbel weiterverwenden und einfach das neue Kettenblatt gegen die alten (3) Kettenblätter tauschen?


1 kettenblatt an die mittlere position montieren.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Mai 2020)

mklengel schrieb:


> Die derzeitigen Schaltgriffe sind an den Bremshebeln angeschraubt (siehe Bilder).
> Kann ich den neuen Schalthebel ebenfalls an den Bremshebeln anschrauben?


ja


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2020)

mklengel schrieb:


> Kann ich die Kurbel weiterverwenden und einfach das neue Kettenblatt gegen die alten (3) Kettenblätter tauschen?



Theoretisch ja. Nimmste ein 30er oder 32er Kettenblatt mit 104er Lockhreis und ersetzt das gegen das mittlere.
Da musst du je nachdem gucken ob die Kellenblattschrauben ne andere länge haben müssen.



mklengel schrieb:


> Ich muss den Freilaufkörper tauschen, nötig ist ein XD-Freilauf. Ist dieses Teil Laufradspezifisch und was nehme ich hier am besten?



Muss zu deinem Fulcrum Hinterrad passen, obs das gibt k.A. 



mklengel schrieb:


> Kann ich den neuen Schalthebel ebenfalls an den Bremshebeln anschrauben?



Das müsste gehen, die GX Trigger kann man auch mit der einen Schraube befestigen


Könnte am XD Freilauf für dein Laufrad scheitern. Überleg mal ob du dann nicht ne SLX 11 fach oder so montieren willst, die geht ja auch bis 11-46. Mit nem 30er Kettenblatt kommt man da auch steilere Hügel rauf.
Hab vor kurzem mein 20er Cube Hardtail auf 1 fach umgebaut. Da es schon 10fach hatte hab ich es einfach mit HG500 Kasette und dem RDM6000 Schaltwerk umgebaut, vorne ein 30er KB fertig war der Umbau. 30/42 ist aber je nach Steigung für mich immer noch ein klein wenig zäh, geht aber. Wenn die Kasette runter genudelt ist mach ich vielleicht mal ein 46er Kasettchen drauf


----------



## aixro (27. Mai 2020)

Oder die Sunrace MZ90, hat 11-50 Zähne und funktioniert gut mit SRAM GX Schaltung, da konnte ich den Shimano Freilauf weiter verwenden.


----------



## aixro (27. Mai 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> zu 100% nicht.


Hast recht, ist ja hinten schon SRAM.


----------



## mklengel (27. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank für die wertvollen Hinweise. Ich fange erstmal damit an, den Freilauf für das Laufrad zu klären. Wenn dieser verfügbar ist, scheint der Rest des ursprünglichen Plans relativ einfach zu sein.
Grüsse, Michael


----------

